# Good strain for beginner



## budz4me (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking to find a new strain to grow.

I am a beginner, I have 2 grows under my belt...both less than stellar...but I did get good smoke...just not the potency nor yield I could have.

So being new and still figuring it all out....would Nirvanas Ice be something I could tackle?

I have tried bag seed, Nirvanas Auto NL and Auto Bubblicious. 

Now I want to try a regular photoperiod plant (probably feminized)


----------



## Havingfun (Dec 14, 2013)

Two good strains I have found from Nirvana that are easy to grow are Wonder Woman and Blue mystic.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2013)

What kind of high do you want?  Are you looking for more of a sativa up high or a couch-lock indica high?

Tell us a little about your space--what light(s) are you using?  How big is it?  Do you have a good ventilation set up?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2013)

:yeahthat:

And also

connoisseur? or commercial?


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What kind of high do you want?  Are you looking for more of a sativa up high or a couch-lock indica high?
> 
> Tell us a little about your space--what light(s) are you using?  How big is it?  Do you have a good ventilation set up?



wat is the difference ? like wat do u mean in sativa up high or couch lock ?
thnx


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2013)

The sativa are more a get up and get things done buzz and the couch lock indica are more a stare at the blank screen drooling on your chin buzz


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> wat is the difference ? like wat do u mean in sativa up high or couch lock ?
> thnx



LOL--don't know how to put it any clearer than that.  What kind of high do you want?  Different strains and hybrids give you different kinds of highs.  A nice sativa dominant strain will get you up and moving and doing things.  A good indica dominant strain will help you relax and sleep--a couch-lock.  And hybrids for everything in between.  You should grow what YOU like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2013)

> I have tried bag seed, Nirvanas Auto NL and Auto Bubblicious.



I have never seen an Auto with any real bang. Hell Ive grown better smoke from bagseed then the Autos I have ever grown or smoked.


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--don't know how to put it any clearer than that.  What kind of high do you want?  Different strains and hybrids give you different kinds of highs.  A nice sativa dominant strain will get you up and moving and doing things.  A good indica dominant strain will help you relax and sleep--a couch-lock.  And hybrids for everything in between.  You should grow what YOU like.




 thnx


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 23, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The sativa are more a get up and get things done buzz and the couch lock indica are more a stare at the blank screen drooling on your chin buzz



thank u ozzy :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## budz4me (Dec 29, 2013)

I was looking for a sativa type high mainly.

Something that can deal with me screwing it up, something that can take some abuse maybe lol.

And its for personal only, I do not sell.


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 15, 2014)

Before buying marijuana strain to grow, you must know the different varieties or "strains" of marijuana because each one grows differently, contains different cannabinoid profiles, and has different effects on people like Indica, sativa and auto-flowering. A good knowledge on each strain will help you to take an informed decision.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Feb 15, 2014)

Two grows already, forget about being a beginner. You are good to go. Grow what you want.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2014)

Mandala's satori is an up sativa type high. Mandalaseeds.com  or the attitude

Lots of us love it... takes a lot of water, but not hard to grow.


----------

